# BUTTTTTTT it was done according to the plans!!!!!!!!!!



## cda (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.tallahassee.com/article/20121022/NEWS01/310220020/Update-City-officials-Everything-done-according-plan-?odyssey=mod%7Cbreaking%7Ctext%7Cfrontpage&nclick_check=1

cannot find any inside pictures


----------



## mjesse (Oct 22, 2012)

Designed occupant load 11, actual occupancy 100?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Designed occupant load 11, actual occupancy 100?


That is for occupant load. If the floor was designed at 40 lbs, assume 200 lbs per person then area would have to be a minimum 500 sq ft. If it was smaller than that then it was overloaded by weight.

Now that assumes no granite pool tables or water beds or any other furniture


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 22, 2012)

I am gald they are working to restor the internet connection for the rest of the building, maybe they shoud shor the place up and hire an compentent engineer to find out how they jambed that many people in the space.


----------



## Phil (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what code it was built under. But, public rooms in multifamily residential may need to be designed for a 100 psf live load rather than the 40 psf mentioned in the article.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 23, 2012)

Is a party room considered residential and designed for 40/10spf?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2012)

> Officials have not determined why the floor collapsed in the four-bedroom apartment


It was an apartment and would have been built under the 91 or 94 SBCCI codes depending on the adoption date of the 94


----------



## pwood (Oct 23, 2012)

You could design all  R occupancies as A occupancies for design loads. You could also outlaw all Thanksgiving, Christmas, Bar mitzvas, Graduation etc... gatherings where the loads are exceeded. what to do?


----------



## Sifu (Oct 24, 2012)

NEVER outlaw thanksgiving!


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2012)

Saw a sign at a school

October 31 orange and black day!!

Say it ain't so Linus, what will the great pumpkin do?????


----------



## Frank (Oct 24, 2012)

At 40 psf it is generally hard to get enough people in to exceed the design load--3 sq ft allows for 120# person  5 sq ft 200#  15 sq ft as tables and chairs for Thanksgiving dinner allows for 600# per person

100 people in 2200 sq ft apartment --22 sq ft per person gives average load of 10 psf for 220 pound people--common room was likely higher


----------



## pwood (Oct 24, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> At 40 psf it is generally hard to get enough people in to exceed the design load--3 sq ft allows for 120# person 5 sq ft 200# 15 sq ft as tables and chairs for Thanksgiving dinner allows for 600# per person100 people in 2200 sq ft apartment --22 sq ft per person gives average load of 10 psf for 220 pound people--common room was likely higher


 Frank,

  did you include the bird and trimmings in your calculations?


----------



## pwood (Oct 24, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Saw a sign at a schoolOctober 31 orange and black day!!
> 
> Say it ain't so Linus, what will the great pumpkin do?????


 S.F. Giant colors and fans :mrgreen:


----------

